# I have ~$460, what 12 gauge should I buy?



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm going to treat myself to a 12 gauge with my Christmas money. I plan on buying it in the next few days. I've heard the Benelli Nova is a sweet gun, and I love the look/feel, so that one is leading right now. In y'all's opinions, what shotgun should I purchase? It will be used for everything, clays, small game, deer, ducks, turkey, etc. I need an all around 12 gauge.


Thanks, Jonathan


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hard to beat a Remington 870. I have had one for over 20 years and have done all the above with it less ducks.

Mike


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Either a new 870 or a good used 1187


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

For the Money it is hard to beat the Remington 870 Express.

Kevin


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey Moneybags,
I'd say that you have a number of good choices.
Make sure that it is multi choke.
Because your max is $ 460.00 , I would consider starting a thread on the Gulf Coast Fishing Forum or going to a local gun show and buying from an individual. Thus, you eliminate the Fed check fee, and sales taxes.

Don't forget Jan. 9th.


----------



## Reel Mccoy (Dec 30, 2009)

Look at the Weatherby Auto loader. I shot one and I really likes it.


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

*870*

then spend the rest of your money on ammo


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

I like the benelli nova ive been shooting.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Pat, I am raring to go! I actually got a new grunt call for my birthday, a bag of rattling sticks, and a trail cam that we can put up on the trip for Christmas. The next gun show is the 12-13th actually. I may put up an add on the GCGF. Any brands you'd recommend Pat?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I have had an 870 express for over 20 years, it's been through it, I've beat limbs out of the way with it, kryloned it twice. It is tough to say the least..... I also had a benelli nova h20 for a while as my duty shotgun. It was well put together and a great gun as well. If I were buying a pump I would get the 870, it has more than proven its place in a versatile pump gun. Me know I shoot autos if you are wanting an auto loader save your money and get yourself a benelli auto. Do this and you won't be disappointed. I'm about to own two more benelli's myself.....


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> I'm going to treat myself to a 12 gauge with my Christmas money. I plan on buying it in the next few days. I've heard the Benelli Nova is a sweet gun, and I love the look/feel, so that one is leading right now. In y'all's opinions, what shotgun should I purchase? It will be used for everything, clays, small game, deer, ducks, turkey, etc. I need an all around 12 gauge.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Jonathan


I have a 935 mossberg. Best turkey gun I have ever owned period. I hunt a little bit of everything with it, just swapping out the chokes. You might not want a 3 1/2 but if so it's a mighty good gun for the money.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Anyone know anything about the Remington 1100? There is a guy selling one for $450


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Anyone know anything about the Remington 1100? There is a guy selling one for $450


 does it have a ventilated rib? does it have chokes or is the barrel fixed? questions that you would want to know. i love 1100s but it has to have a ventilated rib, for me to shoot it.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

countryjwh said:


> does it have a ventilated rib? does it have chokes or is the barrel fixed? questions that you would want to know. i love 1100s but it has to have a ventilated rib, for me to shoot it.


Vented rib and modified choke I believe.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

its probably an older gun with a 28 inch barrel. not that anything is wrong with it but it does not have screw in chokes. the versatillity of screw in chokes are great if you are going to use the gun for different types of hunting. you could have the barrel threaded but would cost you probably 60 bucks. you can probably look around and find one with chokes for the same price.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

870,they have many uses and can be configured for each......................

Robin


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

870

It's the hammer in the toolbox.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

If it was me, id look for an older used 870 , I wouldnt touch a new 870, they are junk compared to the older ones, if you wanting to go with a new pump gun, I like the Bennelli Novas, I have 2 and they are great guns.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

older 870 I would never buy a new junk Remington. the express and the 887 are two of the worst guns on the market. if it was me I would buy the nova due to ease of disassembly, I have one in 20 gauge and wouldn't trade it for the world.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I got my son a H&R pardener for Christmas for half of that amount and it is a very nice shotgun for the money.*


----------



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

I have a nove in camo that is my goto gun for rainy days. I went wirh a 26 inch barrel as I didnt turky hunt at the time. Overall a good gun but keep in mind you will have to get a recoil reducer if you are going to shoot 3 1/2 shells very much. The foregrip on mine rattles when moving gun around and I have tried everything to stop it with no luck. With that said i would buy it again.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Does anyone know how much the federal gun fee is when purchasing a weapon?


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Does anyone know how much the federal gun fee is when purchasing a weapon?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> No such thing as a federal gun fee. All you pay is the price of the firearm, state sales tax, and the background check. Usually its $5.00


----------



## RobertD (Mar 9, 2011)

All these 870 suggestions are apparently made by people with more coordination than me. I have a Benelli Nova I traded a scope for, it's camo and it's my duck and turkey gun. I lack, however the requisite ability to shoot it quickly more than once. 

For an everything shotgun I WOULD GET a Stoeger .12 ga auto. Good reliability and in (or close to) your price range. Failing that I'd look at marksgunsearch.com (stores in south Bham) for a used Remington 1187. 

Pfffffttttt on a pump gun if you can buy an auto loader. It's like buying a truck with roll up windows. Yeah you CAN get good at it eventually, but it's sure is easier with the auto. 

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

No such thing as a federal gun fee. All you pay is the price of the firearm, state sales tax, and the background check. Usually its $5.00[/QUOTE]
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If you Google "Federal background check", under N.I.C.S. you can read where the background check was mandated by federal law under the Brady Act.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

RobertD said:


> All these 870 suggestions are apparently made by people with more coordination than me. I have a Benelli Nova I traded a scope for, it's camo and it's my duck and turkey gun. I lack, however the requisite ability to shoot it quickly more than once.
> 
> For an everything shotgun I WOULD GET a Stoeger .12 ga auto. Good reliability and in (or close to) your price range. Failing that I'd look at marksgunsearch.com (stores in south Bham) for a used Remington 1187.
> 
> ...


The stoeger 2000 semi auto does look nice, can't find any bad reviews about it either.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Personally, I would look for a used 11-87. I love mine and you can use it for everything.


----------



## jdrph270 (Jul 19, 2009)

Benelli Nova and dont look back. They are not, in my opinion good looking but are very reliable and will go bang every time.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

A pawn shop in town has some Browning A5's used in my price range. Anything I need to look for in one?


----------

